# Whoever yells the loudest gets the business



## Texans (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm a newbie but I know one thing very very very well...Marketing and selling....You have to yell the loudest,Run the fastest,Stand out amongst the crowd,Be passionate to the point of crazy to sell anything and be the best of the best, And you must Hustle Hustle Hustle....Start by listening to Grant Cardone on youtube "Hustle like a Immigrant"video Don't get your panties twisted in a knot about his delivery listen to the message....Read the 10x rule book changed how I live


----------



## ejtipi (Jul 6, 2015)

"*Whoever yells the loudest gets the business"* - this is my new favorite sentence!


----------



## ScottLightsOut (Oct 19, 2016)

"He who denied it supplied it


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

A phrase that I almost use daily... "The Squeaky wheel gets the grease"


----------



## Solly (Nov 9, 2014)

Squeaky wheel gets the grease....
As an engineer, I love that phrase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Squeaky wheel gets the grease.... its nice!

I love that phrase too but the synonyms real life example comes to mind immediately after reading it somehow cant be written at the board, Guess....it


----------



## Solly (Nov 9, 2014)

Can we have a clue....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Solly said:


> Can we have a clue....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 
What about Yelling GF 
she often gets more attention too


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Where customers are concerned the squeaky wheel gets the grease up to a point but if the wheel gets too squeaky it's removed.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Ripcord said:


> Where customers are concerned the squeaky wheel gets the grease up to a point but if the wheel gets too squeaky it's removed.


Yeah Neil! 

Noise pollution often becomes a major concern in urban lifestyle


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree - if a customer gets too loud they better be doing a lot of business. But usually its the small guys and then they're out.


----------

